# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Ngujimi

## Manu_lola

Pershendetje, 

Sic kuptohet edhe nga titulli pyetja ime eshte pikerisht rreth fenomenit te gjakmarrjes dhe ngujimit. Nese jeni vene perballe ketij fenomeni, keni ndonje te njohurin tuaj, e njihni kete fenomen nga afer apo e keni prekur disi, doja te dija: Si eshte jeta e atyre qe izolohen brenda 4 mureve? Cilat jane problemet qe hasin me se shumti?

----------

